# New etsy store!



## ShellyTheTortoise71 (Jul 26, 2016)

Hello everyone! I finally put my love of sewing to good use! This is non-tort related, but I recently opened a new etsy store called HappyHedgies. Since I just opened yesterday, it doesn't have too much in it yet, but I'm making things all the time to add. I sell cuddle cups and snuggle sacks for Guinea pigs, hedgehogs, ferrets, you name it. If you have a small pet, please check it out. Even if you don't have a small pet, still check it out Thanks


----------



## Prairie Mom (Aug 13, 2016)

Good luck with it!


----------



## Steve_carter (Aug 14, 2016)

Good luck in your new venture. I wish you the very best & success!


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 14, 2016)

ShellyTheTortoise71 said:


> Hello everyone! I finally put my love of sewing to good use! This is non-tort related, but I recently opened a new etsy store called HappyHedgies. Since I just opened yesterday, it doesn't have too much in it yet, but I'm making things all the time to add. I sell cuddle cups and snuggle sacks for Guinea pigs, hedgehogs, ferrets, you name it. If you have a small pet, please check it out. Even if you don't have a small pet, still check it out Thanks


Wishing you the best of luck!


----------



## ShellyTheTortoise71 (Aug 14, 2016)

Thanks everyone! So far I've made 4 sales


----------

